# BBA and GBA algae



## Kostas3 (Nov 10, 2015)

hello everyone!

I just registered to this forum (seems very very nice ) i have some problems with my aquarium .... if any1 can help i would appreciate it


i have a 360 litre planted aquarium 
120cmx50cmx60cm(height) dimensions
2x 4500k 54w and 2x 6500k 54w lamps
light period 12 hours
a couple of pumps for water circulation
UV lamp
filter Eheim 2075 
Pressurized CO2 3kgs . note that i keep the co2 running 24/7 to avoid changes in PH
i use RO water as the tap water here (Corfu-Greece) is about 54GH....liquid rock..
i am dosing 
Seachem Iron
Seachem Flurish
Seachem Potassium
Nitrates trace elements from kno3 and aquaelle (a trace water fert)
all based on the Seachem Dosing Chart

Alternathera Reinekki ''pink''
staurogyne repens
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
Alternathera SP
Christmas Moss
Java Fern
Didiplis Diandra

Water Parameters

PH 6.8 
GH 11
KH 4
no2 0
no3 8-10

my problem is that im starting to get BBA , ive had sometime now Gba on the Alternathera leafs and nothing i do seems to help. ive tried overdosing seachem excel for a week, but that didnt do much to the GBA (not that at the time i had no BBA in the aquarium)

its been a week now that BBA is forming on the gravel and on my micranthemum monte carlo, ive increased the CO2 to about 2-3 drops /sec hoping that that will help a bit. 

also i have little to no growth on my micranthemum monte carlo, the rest have growth but algae gets on the leafs..

please advice


I'm new but glad to be part of the forum thank you in advance!

i will upload photos as soon as i can (prob tomorrow)


----------



## g4search (Aug 10, 2014)

@Kostas3,

BBA ( = Black Beard, or Black Brush Algae) will grow in your tank when you have a deficiency in certain nutrients and, more importantly an imbalance in the light -> wavelength spectrum.

BGA [GBA is not a term that is used in this hobby] (= Blue Green Algae) is actually not an algae, but photosynthesizing bacteria (cyanobacteria). These bacteria can grow under almost any conditions. Fortunately, their growth is optimum at pH 9. So if you can keep your tank water at pH 6, you can keep BGA under control. There are a variety of other methods to temporarily control BGA. However, there is only ONE way to eradicate BGA (cyanobacteria) by treating it with the antibiotic ERYTHROMYCIN. You can find much information on this subject here on this forum.

It would be nice, if you could provide pictures so we get a better idea of what your problem is.

G


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

BBA is usually a sign of low CO2.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

herns said:


> BBA is usually a sign of low CO2.


But why? Why is there this correlation? I no longer believe this is the case after considering the multiple variables at play. Something else is going on that has no direct consequence of CO2.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

It is pretty well accepted that is it associated with low co2 or fluctuations in co2. As with many things we dont know the full extent of the reasons and its possible to have other more major contributing causes. I have noticed it come on in times when my co2 has ran out without catching it for a while. Returning co2 levels to their proper levels along with some glut seemed to remedy the problem. 

What are your ideas for why it happens if you dont agree with co2?


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I have to disagree, low co2 may be a factor with BBA, but in my experience, i have a SOLID YELLOW drop checker and i see patches of bba here and there all the time.


----------



## LLongjr (Apr 1, 2015)

I too am struggling with BBA, I does EI 20ml a day on my 80gallon and run Co2, How ever the BBA attaches to the roots of my Java ferns. Thats it...? My lights are only on 8 hours a day and sadly my Co2 is as well, I know I read some place my Co2 should come on an hour after my lights and turn off an hour prior??? I have been meaning to get another timer. 

But why would BBA only be attaching to my roots?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

LLongjr said:


> I too am struggling with BBA, I does EI 20ml a day on my 80gallon and run Co2, How ever the BBA attaches to the roots of my Java ferns. Thats it...? My lights are only on 8 hours a day and sadly my Co2 is as well, I know I read some place my Co2 should come on an hour after my lights and turn off an hour prior??? I have been meaning to get another timer.
> 
> But why would BBA only be attaching to my roots?


Possible micronutrient toxicity is causing it to grow on the roots.

Also, the CO2 can come on any time and not cause problems. It's not necessary to turn it on before lights on.


----------



## LLongjr (Apr 1, 2015)

Would more frequent water changes help balance this?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, as well as preventing toxicity.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

sohankpatel said:


> I have to disagree, low co2 may be a factor with BBA, but in my experience, i have a SOLID YELLOW drop checker and i see patches of bba here and there all the time.


How much light are you using? For how long?


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

nilocg said:


> How much light are you using? For how long?


Finnex ray 2 on a 55g, 6.5 hours a day.


----------



## Kostas3 (Nov 10, 2015)

just an update 

first of all thx everyone for your answers

i removed 2 lamps and almost all the algae is gone. from a scale of 10/10 i can say i have 0.5/10 now so its doing great
the aquarium looks healthy 
3 siamese algae eaters helped a bit as well
this proofs that i had way too much light


----------

